# Okay, starting to get upset



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.  

Sorry, just venting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Bill, I saw on the KCBS site that Snowshoe was a "Benefit" cook and that all winnings were donated to the local NAMBLA organizations.  Don't sweat it Bill, your money is being put to good use.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry U sure you saw that on the KCBS site? :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry U sure you saw that on the KCBS site? :P



Ummm...........


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":huu0v4d2]It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Bill, I saw on the KCBS site that Snowshoe was a "Benefit" cook and that all winnings were donated to the local NAMBLA organizations.  Don't sweat it Bill, your money is being put to good use.   [/quote:huu0v4d2]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

NAMBLA.... :damnfunny


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> NAMBLA.... :damnfunny



I am a  "Life Time Charter Member"!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1w93sd5r]NAMBLA.... :damnfunny



I am a "Life Time Charter Member"![/quote:1w93sd5r]

Larry, I knew you were a card carrier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAMBLA


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ly8xbxj][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1ly8xbxj]NAMBLA.... :damnfunny



I am a "Life Time Charter Member"![/quote:1ly8xbxj]

Larry, I knew you were a card carrier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAMBLA[/quote:1ly8xbxj]

Moderators suck!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ctt4eyu][quote="Larry Wolfe":3ctt4eyu][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3ctt4eyu]NAMBLA.... :damnfunny



I am a "Life Time Charter Member"![/quote:3ctt4eyu]

Larry, I knew you were a card carrier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAMBLA[/quote:3ctt4eyu]

Moderators suck![/quote:3ctt4eyu]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":38tzn4ms]NAMBLA.... :damnfunny


*
I am a  "Life Time Charter Member"!*[/quote:38tzn4ms]

[smilie=a_hrm.gif] I need to cancel my wolfe rub order........


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2lcn5uqf]It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Hey Bill,
We have the same problem with the cook off in Eden. We are waiting on our winnings also. Who knows when we will get it. They were trying to negotiate with Tommy of Checkered Pig to reduce the money he owes for vending at the ribfest in Winston-Salem next year!! instead of paying him Grand Champion money. HOW ABOUT THAT PORK!!

Charlie[/quote:2lcn5uqf]

Okay, as long as this isnt the only contest that doesnt pay up.  Thanks Charlie.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Screamin Nite Hog":2fnahnum][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2fnahnum]It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Hey Bill,
We have the same problem with the cook off in Eden. We are waiting on our winnings also. Who knows when we will get it. They were trying to negotiate with Tommy of Checkered Pig to reduce the money he owes for vending at the ribfest in Winston-Salem next year!! instead of paying him Grand Champion money. HOW ABOUT THAT PORK!!

Charlie[/quote:2fnahnum]

*Okay, as long as this isnt the only contest that doesnt pay up*.  Thanks Charlie.[/quote:2fnahnum]

That is a dumb attidute to have.  Don't you want *your money*?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Okay, as long as this isnt the only contest that doesnt pay up*.  Thanks Charlie.[/quote:uadv2pc2]

That is a dumb attidute to have.  Don't you want *your money*?[/quote:uadv2pc2]

DA, I dont have the money you have.  I need all I can get.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I'm not the one that said it was, *"Okay, as long as this isnt the only contest that doesnt pay up"*.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with Bill.. I havent gotten mine from snowshoe either... If they don't soon pay.. they wont have a contest next year cause there wont be anyone there to compete


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> On top of not getting paid, we were told that KCBS pulled the sanction on this cook off due to the Riverfest deciding not to pay the $10,000.00 guaranteed to KCBS when they petitioned to hold the cook off. I think they basically cut the winnings in half.........but not sure, we have not collected anything yet.   Who knows!!!
> I saw where KCBS showed the final results on their website, so I am not sure if the sanction was pulled or not.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif] I am so confused!!!



You got to pay KCBS for a comp?


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill, I saw on the KCBS site that Snowshoe was a "Benefit" cook and that all winnings were donated to the local NAMBLA organizations.



The "National Association of Marlon Brando Look-Alikes"??? [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought you were always paid on-site? That has been our experience.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2006)

My question is, why don't they cut you a check right on the spot? They have your dough. Or they should have it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2006)

wow!  This is getting sadly interesting.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

I say it's a job for Griff....he could be the BBQ lawyer


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is an email that I finally recieved from the SS organizer.  Its not getting him off the hook.



> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cflatt (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm, seems like if there was an external office handling the money it would make it easier to get the checks out, not harder.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2006)

Well stuff like this can ruin a good comp....


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 2, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2hnbupxe]It's been 3 weeks sence Snow Shoe and still haven't recieved my winnings.  COME on, how long should it take?  I sent the guy an email two weeks ago thanking him for hosting it and he still hasn't responded to it.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Hey Bill,
We have the same problem with the cook off in Eden. We are waiting on our winnings also. Who knows when we will get it. They were trying to negotiate with Tommy of Checkered Pig to reduce the money he owes for vending at the ribfest in Winston-Salem next year!! instead of paying him Grand Champion money. HOW ABOUT THAT PORK!!

Charlie[/quote:2hnbupxe]

What they didnt give ya a check at the end of the comp to he%# with that then , I will stick to the SCA contest at they give ya the check at the awards ceremony , may have to hunt the guy with the checkbook on occasion but ya leave with it in your hand with everything elese.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I did send a copy of the rules to the organizer.  He responded with this.



> Thanks Bill for those rules.  I appreciate you forwarding those on to me.  I will make sure these get in the proper hands so expedite the extremely late checks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like a kiting scheme to me!  Organizer pockets the money with the hope of paying off the winners with the proceeds from the next contest.

If I were you guys I would boycott any event this organizer promotes.  Gete the word out on all barbecue websites.  If necessary file a 
complaint with the local police! 

I sense this guy is seriously stalling for time.  Not a good sign!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay then, we might be getting closer.



> Hello again everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 12, 2006)

Wooo hoo.. finally got my check in the mail yesterday!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, just checked the mail and there it was.  Finally.  They better have thier stuff straight for next year.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 13, 2006)

Im glad you folks got your well deserved winning money. Better late than never.[smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 14, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, just checked the mail and there it was.  Finally.  They better have thier stuff straight for next year.



Next year?  You got to be kidding right?  Give them the entry fee after the contest and see if that's acceptable to them.


----------



## kickassbbq (Oct 15, 2006)

*$$$$*

*I have a really stupid question about comps.*
1.  They collect the entry fee upfront, right?
2.  They know how much they are going to pay out to each winner in advance, right?

*Question.*Why can't the scumbags just make out the checks before the competition and hand them out with the Trophies??????

Sorry, but I do not like the way people complain about most comps being run in a shoddy manner and that's a good reason why I don't comp anymore.

The comp I did compete in, they gave out the money and the Trophies right then.

Just my .02 worth and it don't mean much.
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 30, 2006)

Not quite sure I'd compete in anything that took 6-7 weeks to process checks..... I do not care what  THEIR accounting rules are, they just aint right...  I know comps are fun, cool ,and exciting things to do, but I'd protest  them Colorado folks, for a long time... gunna have to=save their name to see where/when they do any contests next year, then get the word out to any teams I know..


----------

